# Google home page



## Silver

Check out Google's home page today

So cool

Because of the water they found on Mars.

Love it

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Check out Google's home page today

90th anniversary of the first demonstration of television.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

27 April 2018
Google Homepage

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

8 May 2019

Google's homepage

SA Elections 2019

So cool!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> 8 May 2019
> 
> Google's homepage
> 
> SA Elections 2019
> 
> So cool!
> 
> View attachment 165981


Only if you have a SA IP address, the rest of the world doesnt see it like that.
My screenshot from a Tor browser shows a traditional google page.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> Only if you have a SA IP address, the rest of the world doesnt see it like that.
> My screenshot from a Tor browser shows a traditional google page.
> View attachment 165995



Thanks @blujeenz 
They must have many different homepage designs made for all the countries and events taking place. 
I think it’s great

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> 8 May 2019
> 
> Google's homepage
> 
> SA Elections 2019
> 
> So cool!
> 
> View attachment 165981



@Silver I also posted this screenshot somewhere this morning - I think in Giggles. Sorry - I had no idea there was a thread for Google. Great idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> 27 April 2018
> Google Homepage
> 
> View attachment 130409



What happened on 27 April 2018?


----------



## Reddy_D

Hooked said:


> What happened on 27 April 2018?


Freedom day

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

The page at the start of lockdown.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

home page today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

22 April 2020

*Earth day 2020*

I see you also posted @Resistance - yours has the bumblebee - mine doesn't haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> 22 April 2020
> 
> *Earth day 2020*
> 
> I see you also posted @Resistance - yours has the bumblebee - mine doesn't haha
> 
> View attachment 194664


Thers one with a flower next to the bumblebee as well. It kind of small,will see if I can copy n paste.
Edit. It's on the search page

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> Thers one with a flower next to the bumblebee as well. It kind of small,will see if I can copy n paste.
> Edit. It's on the search page
> View attachment 194666



Oh wow - thats cool
I love these Google home page graphics - they call them Google doodles

If you interested to read more about it, check out the following link:
https://www.google.com/doodles/about

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Oh wow - thats cool
> I love these Google home page graphics - they call them Google doodles
> 
> If you interested to read more about it, check out the following link:
> https://www.google.com/doodles/about



The play button lead to an interesting interactive learning feature.
Epic!
Will tell my kids to explore it later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely Google Doodle today!

mouseover says : "*To all the coronavirus helpers, thank you*"

Thank you to Google - have definitely used you more while being at home 
Never fails - just instant results all day and night...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Lovely Google Doodle today!
> 
> mouseover says : "*To all the coronavirus helpers, thank you*"
> 
> Thank you to Google - have definitely used you more while being at home
> Never fails - just instant results all day and night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194889


Also this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

@Silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Lovely Google Doodle today!
> 
> mouseover says : "*To all the coronavirus helpers, thank you*"
> 
> Thank you to Google - have definitely used you more while being at home
> Never fails - just instant results all day and night...
> View attachment 194889


It's interesting how different doodle designs is on different browsers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver
> 
> View attachment 194961



Lol, so true
When I was a kid we had World Book Encyclopedia. It was amazing!

Staggering to think how things have changed with the Internet!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silver

WOW

Look at Google Doodle this morning!
Just amazing!!!!

I wonder if people all over the world (on other IP numbers) see this too? Or just people in SA?
Anyone overseas can confirm?

*South African Freedom Day 2020*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

FYI

The above Google Doodle of the Springbok was removed a few hours after they put it up

Google has apologized to the people who were offended

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...e-for-freedom-day-removed-as-offensive-2020-4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> FYI
> 
> The above Google Doodle of the Springbok was removed a few hours after they put it up
> 
> Google has apologized to the people who were offended
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...e-for-freedom-day-removed-as-offensive-2020-4



@Silver Oh for heaven's sake!!! People take offence at anything and everything these days!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Oh for heaven's sake!!! People take offence at anything and everything these days!



Ya, you are right
Probably wasn’t the most appropriate symbol for Freedom Day
Maybe they should reuse it for “Braai Day”

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> FYI
> 
> The above Google Doodle of the Springbok was removed a few hours after they put it up
> 
> Google has apologized to the people who were offended
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...e-for-freedom-day-removed-as-offensive-2020-4


I just deleted my comment. 
Thanks Google for trying.!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&ictx=2&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjxyd_ansTpAhW0oFwKHdAPAUwQPQgH
click on the image it will give you the #1 song in Africa at the mo .......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

@ARYANTO I hope you don't mind me uploading the full image.
I like it thanks. I would have missed this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Silver- Teachers' Day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> @Silver- Teachers' Day



Thats awesome @ARYANTO 
Teachers are very special so I am glad they are honouring teachers today. Good on Google!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Children's day 2020 South Africa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Today’s Doodle commemorates Mexico’s annual Day of the Dead, known in Spanish as _Día de los Muertos_, a joyful multi-day celebration of the cyclical nature of life and the loved ones who have passed away.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

https://santatracker.google.com/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=hpp&utm_campaign=Global

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

31/12/20

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Johannes Gensfleisch zur Laden zum Gutenberg was a German goldsmith, inventor, printer, and publisher who *introduced printing to Europe* with his mechanical movable-type printing press. 
Born: Mainz, Germany
Died: 3 February 1468, Mainz, Germany
Wikipedia

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=L...IPwAhWBMewKHdmjCHYQPQgC&biw=360&bih=578&dpr=2
Laura Bassi
Italian physicist

Laura Maria Caterina Bassi was an Italian physicist and academic. Recognised and depicted as "Minerva", she was the second woman in the world to earn the degree of Doctor of Philosophy and the first woman to have a doctorate in science. Wikipedia
Born: 29 October 1711, Bologna, Italy
Died: 20 February 1778, Bologna, Italy
Full name: Laura Maria Caterina Bassi
Nationality: Italian
Spouse: Giuseppe Veratti (m. 1738–1778)
Education: Alma Mater Studiorum - Università di Bologna

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

31 OCT 21
Halloween

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Krismis '21

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Krismis '21


Cool man!I was just going to post it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Pizza day

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.google.com/doodles/celebrating-irene-bernasconi&ved=2ahUKEwj8vufl4Zz7AhWLRsAKHUVQCW8Q8YUIegQIBxAQ&usg=AOvVaw3b7ZKdd59tHXI3ldowfaPb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.google.com/doodles/celebrating-irene-bernasconi&ved=2ahUKEwj8vufl4Zz7AhWLRsAKHUVQCW8Q8YUIegQIBxAQ&usg=AOvVaw3b7ZKdd59tHXI3ldowfaPb




Dusty Springfield - Google Search

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.google.com/doodles/celebrating-judith-leyster

Reactions: Like 1


----------

